# Good eating fish/bad eating fish



## 007 (Jan 18, 2005)

just want share this information from

http://www.cancerdecisions.com/040202.html

"These long-lived, larger fish that feed on smaller fish accumulate the highest levels of methyl mercury," ...........


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Interesting article. Tell me 007 what is your favorite fish to eat and what kind of fishing do you do?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

fishing for "sale" fish!


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*tautog, seabass*

I like to fishing sea bass, tautog, Triggerfish, Sea Trout, Croaker
Sea Bass, tautog one of the tastiest fish in the sea ( I think), are the main attraction. 

I don’t like, such as rockfish, bluefish 
it's not tastest for me.


----------



## 007 (Jan 18, 2005)

*i like seabass too !*

tautog and seabass (best)


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I used to think that Tog and Seabass 
were the best tasting fish until
I tried Tile Fish. Tile Fish blows 
them away!


----------



## seabass (Jun 8, 2003)

*Tilefish*

Hey Talapia,
Tell me something about tilefish. What's the average size and what is the creel and size limit on them ? I was talking to this headboat captain in Charleston SC who takes out a 24 hour trip. They target grouper and red snapper which both have limits on them but being that it is a 24 hour trip the limit is doubled. he said they catch other fish also such as tilefish. The boat is the "Carolina Clipper".

Seabass


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

*Best fish around.*

Kingfish is the best.. cook (sinigang) all pinoy out ther knows that..


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Today a guy on the radio said he spend 2 years over seas and that carp stew is big in Europe. I wonder if FLF has tried it yet


----------



## rainman21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Black Bass for me.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

wow, what's with resurrecting dead threads? The Zombie thread apocolypse has started! :--|


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Noobs...


----------

